# buying an 06/07 580ls



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

My wife and I are about to start looking for our first motorhome and we have decided on a profila 580ls, either here or in Germany. We have been looking at prices on "Mobil. de" but with the exchange rate being what it is there is now not a significant difference and warranty work might be a problem. 
Are there any words of advice any of you can give regarding checking the van at the dealers and indeed in the present financial market, what offer one might make below asking price, we will also be cash buyers. 
Cheers 
Neil and Dot


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

I had a euramobil 500 sport , 18 months old £20k from euramobil dealer. 

6 months later it started to leak! Mate had an 810 Integra, it leaked too.

Mine was up for £24k, got £4k off and 2.9% finance so it was a good deal. 

Sold it back to them for £24k and got £11k off current van.

Don't be shy and make a silly offer, they can only say no - there's lots of vans for sale.

David


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks David, not being a wheeler dealer by nature that gives me a bit of confidence!
Neil


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Regarding checking the van at the dealers, David has raised the issue of his 18 month old 500 leaking and on the forum there is a fair amount of discussion about leaks. Is this a Euramobil problem or a general motorhome problem ? 
Cheers 
Neil


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Neil,

My water ingress was around the ertical edge on the front of the overcab bed area at the joint. The sport was the cheapest range at the time, and didn't have extensive overlaps on the joints like the dearer ones do.

My mates 810 integra leaked at the cab doors into the footwells. These were not fiat doors as his was an a-class. Again, the repair was poor quality by the dealer and continued to leak. 

I would have a full damp check carried out, and make sure with Euramobil directly that the water ingress warranty is valid and that the annual checks have been completed and registered. 

My sport was a great wee van and I only changed it because it was leaking, otherwise I'd still have it.

My Arto has no timber in the walls or roof and is bonded aluminium onto a foam core. The wall/roof joins are bombproof so very little to worry about.

There is a 2006 Arto 69 for sale, I think on autotrader just now for £35k which seems a good buy.


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks David for your very helpful advice, it is most appreciated I will also check Autotrader.
Cheers
Neil


----------

